# My Tiger



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

First our big boy Balloo and one of Snowflake


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh well i think he's lush anyway.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Nice And Snuggly Mate Both Gorg.love The Name Baloo And Snowflake Is So Pretty. Xxxx


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Thankyou, he's supposed to be a tabby moggy but i'm not sure because he's as big as the cresties lol.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Gorgeous kitties :001_tt1:


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Thankyou xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Great names & lovely cats, love snowflake though, Ive got a soft spot for white cats gona have to get one  one day


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Dally Banjo said:


> Great names & lovely cats, love snowflake though, Ive got a soft spot for white cats gona have to get one  one day


Snowflake has extra toes.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Indie said:


> Snowflake has extra toes.


Extra special then


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Dally Banjo said:


> Extra special then


Yes defiantly it's called Polydantic stems back to the witches. We have her son and he has them to.


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

Indie said:


> Yes defiantly it's called Polydantic stems back to the witches. We have her son and he has them to.


_I think I have heard of this in Pixie Bob cats, you have lovely cats by the way_


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

mezzer said:


> _I think I have heard of this in Pixie Bob cats, you have lovely cats by the way_


Thankyou xx


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

only just saw your thread! lovely pics, cute kitties


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh just caught up with these Wow lovely cats beautiful colours :001_tt1:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

very nice pictures, lovely kitties,


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Thankyou everyone xx, We have another 3 cats so i'll grab some of them soon.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

I love tabby cats

sorry if this isnt the right name to give the colour but i do love it, bit like a pepper and salt mini schnauzer 
hee hee can you tell im slightly obsessed 

Will look out for your other photos are they all different breeds and colours :smile5:


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

mitch4 said:


> I love tabby cats
> 
> sorry if this isnt the right name to give the colour but i do love it, bit like a pepper and salt mini schnauzer
> hee hee can you tell im slightly obsessed
> ...


Yes Charlie is a moggy he is Snowflakes son, he's white with black splodges
Sonic is our old girl she's a tortie moggy
Bambam is blue in colour he's an oriental blue.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Indie said:


> Yes Charlie is a moggy he is Snowflakes son, he's white with black splodges
> Sonic is our old girl she's a tortie moggy
> Bambam is blue in colour he's an oriental blue.


Oh wow I dont think iv ever seen an oriental Blue is this a persian, and is a torti moggy a tabby in lay mans terms, sorry im really ignorant when it comes to cat breeds


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

mitch4 said:


> Oh wow I dont think iv ever seen an oriental Blue is this a persian, and is a torti moggy a tabby in lay mans terms, sorry im really ignorant when it comes to cat breeds


Heheh no defo not a persian he's like a Siamese only as a tiny tiny baby the litter were poorly and it stunted his growth so he looks like a mini one lol.

Sonic is torteshell in colour but is an everyday moggy lol

A Tabby is Balloos colouring.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

wow you are teaching me a thing about different breeds of dogs and now cats :001_tt1:

When you post photos of your other cats, can you say whos who
I know Im a pain


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

mitch4 said:


> wow you are teaching me a thing about different breeds of dogs and now cats :001_tt1:
> 
> When you post photos of your other cats, can you say whos who
> I know Im a pain


yup if you go in my profile there us a pic of bambam in there


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

Lovely pictures! Such pretty cats


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

had a look at your profile they are all lovely cats and dogs alike :001_tt1:


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Thankyou both xx


----------



## M&D (Jan 29, 2010)

Lovely cats :001_wub:


----------

